# Hoyt Ulta Elite speeds?



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

About what speed are you guys getting out of your ultra elites and what cams are you using?
My setup would be, 60lbs, 28.5 draw, 300gr arrow, D-loop, clarifier peep about 18 grains.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What cams do you have on it?

Take about 10 fps off of what Hoyt list your combos IBO at and that is what you should get with the cams rotated correctly.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

chriss2375 said:


> About what speed are you guys getting out of your ultra elites and what cams are you using?
> My setup would be, 60lbs, 28.5 draw, 300gr arrow, D-loop, clarifier peep about 18 grains.
> Thanks in advance!


I have almost the same setup except 29dl and I am shooting cam.5+ getting 305fps with 2000 limbs


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I must have caught the moon and stars right. 29" 62lbs 352 gr 304fps


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have Spiral cams, 27" draw, 53 lbs, Lightspeed 500's 270 grains, D-Loop on an Ultra Elite with 2000 limbs = 292 FPS.


----------



## Tinknocker (Nov 27, 2004)

*elite*

I am getting 313fps 29.5 dl 56.5# 290gr.
Tinknocker


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 2009 Ultra Elite 27" Draw, 45 lbs, 256 gr. arrow, 283 fps


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

07 Hoyt U.E. cam1/2, 57#, 27 1/2 dl, 301g fat boy, 279fps!!


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I shoot a Pro elite which is slower:
28.5 with 2000 limbs and spirals. 
300 even with 323.9 grain arrow at 61lbs.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

2008 UltraElite with 2007 Cam 1/2 with XT 3000 limbs at 28" DL. Shooting a 292gr Navigator, I am at 262fps. This is at 54lbs draw weight....:teeth:


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

07 UE, XT3000 limbs, spiral cams, 52 lb DW, 27.75" DL, 300 grain Lightspeed 500's getting 272 fps, I'm happy!


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

08 Ultraelite with 3500 limbs and cam 1/2 plus shooting 28 inch draw length, 59lbs ACE 430 325gr gets 277fps


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

Tinknocker said:


> I am getting 313fps 29.5 dl 56.5# 290gr.
> Tinknocker


I'd love to know how. I have a 2009 Ultra Elite XT2000 Limbs and Spirals. I shot the following:

1. 300 gr @ 60lbs 302 fps
2. 294 gr @ 58lb 300 fps

29" draw. I wish I was getting the speed you are claiming then I would not have purchased my 2009 82nd Airborne.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

archeryguru said:


> I'd love to know how. I have a 2009 Ultra Elite XT2000 Limbs and Spirals. I shot the following:
> 
> 1. 300 gr @ 60lbs 302 fps
> 2. 294 gr @ 58lb 300 fps
> ...


Something isn't right somewhere. I'm shooting a Vantage Elite at 28" and it shoots right at 300 IBO, you should be in the low to mid 3teens. Do you have any pics of the cam rotation? Are you shooting a 70# limb at those lower poundages? Let us know how we can help you.


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

04 Ultra Elite, 3500 limbs, cam & 1/2, 28" draw, Lightspeed 3D 500, 48.5lbs,
271FPS


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

do yall have any guess what i woul get 
2008 UE
26.5 inch draw
spiral X cams
3-28 acc with 100 graintips at 26 inches long
59 lb


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

back in the what was the year of the trykon I got a UL the same year.

UL XT2000 1st gen Spirals 29" 70lbs winners chioce strings 2-60 hyperspeeds @350grs ==== 319fps every time but I think the bow was hot a friend of mine had same set up but shot 350grs cxls and was 310fps all day


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

2009 U/E XT2000 spirals 29.5" 72# draw, 28" 353 grain Easton Flatline -- 319.7 fps


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

2008 Ultra Elite....C-2 cams, 27.5", slightly over-rotated to a measured draw of 27.625....Some make/brand of aftermarket 452-X strings.....Fletcher peep, and short loop....2 brass nocksets on each end of the string, near the serving...Pulling 60.4# average of 5 checks on an easton digital bow scale, shooting 303 grain Easton ACE arrows...average of 5 shots, 300 f.p.s..Same set-up, but with cam rotation to get 27 3/4" draw length, was clocking in at average of 303 f.p.s.......Now shooting 326 grain arrows at 295 f.p.s. average....I've played a bit with the rotation of these C-2 cams, and find them to be a bit smoother pulling than Spirals, but they are about 5 f.p.s. slower.....As of now, I'll take that trade-off...The Ultra Elite is a very quick bow for it's A-T-A, and brace specs, pulls smoothly with no hump in the draw, hard back wall, and a very very shootable bow...Mine is also very quiet, and well-mannered at the shot.....I'm lovin' mine....who needs a "Speed Bow"??...L.O.L....Harperman


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> do yall have any guess what i woul get
> 2008 UE
> 26.5 inch draw
> spiral X cams
> ...


I think you would be in the 290's for sure!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i only got 268


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm shooting an 07 ultra w/ 3k limbs and 30inch draw and getting 295fps. But, I'm shooting A/C/E's that weigh just over 300g.


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

well I just got an 09 ultra elite with spirals, 28.5 draw 60lbs 304 grain arrow doing 313 with a heavy clarifier peep and d loop. Pretty happy with the speed it for sure exceeds it's ibo


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

chriss2375 said:


> well I just got an 09 ultra elite with spirals, 28.5 draw 60lbs 304 grain arrow doing 313 with a heavy clarifier peep and d loop. Pretty happy with the speed it for sure exceeds it's ibo


.............Put You some brass nocksets on the string in the right location, up near the cams, and You should pick up a few more FPS, probably 5-6 f.p.s.........Harperman


----------



## dizeanuknow (Feb 8, 2009)

06' ultra elite 29inches 64pounds 340grain goldtip ultralight pro 400===311fps with a heavy string/////spirals


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just put one brass speed nock by the top and bottom cam and after finding the best locatoin i picked up a little more speed, Just re-checked everything it's 28.5 60.5# 304 grain arrow shooting dead on 320!


----------

